# L.A. Ciclavia is Sunday Oct. 7th



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

grab the bike, friends and family and cruise the open road 

http://www.ciclavia.org/next-event/


----------



## RoadFan (Dec 31, 2008)

The first ciclovia was in Bogota, I was there as a little kid and these happened every Sunday. I believe these still do, not sure; I just wish these happened in South FL, would be nice.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Hollywood said:


> grab the bike, friends and family and cruise the open road
> 
> CicLAvia | The next CicLAvia event is on Sunday, October 7th, 2012


groovy...We just had one here in Boulder. Lots of fun.


----------



## drsus (Sep 9, 2012)

RoadFan said:


> The first ciclovia was in Bogota, I was there as a little kid and these happened every Sunday. I believe these still do, not sure; I just wish these happened in South FL, would be nice.


yup, im 40 and i remember having a cilavia when i was a kid, so its been around a LOOOONG time there ( since late 70s).
They shut down one side of the largest avenue in the city of Bogota, 7th ave (or La Septima) all day long every single sunday, it was awesome when i was there. They do it in Cali and Medellin as well.
and yes, it is still going

https://www.ciclavia.org/history/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ciclovía


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

drsus said:


> They shut down one side of the largest avenue in the city of Bogota, 7th ave (or La Septima) all day long every single sunday,


yep! Cool history to this. I'm surprised its grown to the scale it has in L.A. of all places.


----------



## drsus (Sep 9, 2012)

talking about making it monthly now, soweet!

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2012/10/las-ciclavia-bike-ride-might-become-monthly-event.html


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought there might be at least "some" performance aspect to this....but from the tv news coverage and these pics, I guess it's just people tooling around streets without cars in the way? 

**


----------



## drsus (Sep 9, 2012)

well...no one advertised this type of event as somewhere you could go and average your 23mph ride. you close down the downtown area of the biggest metropolitan city in the USA for a few hours once every few months to allow whoever wants to ride their bike or stroll along it...youre gonna get a few people there.
Thats part of the idea behind the monthly event. after a few months they hope it becomes less of a spectacle and more of a regular event that attracts a normal amount of people.
however, all ciclavias that happen in major metros are crowed, including the original one in Bogota..not a whole lot one can do a bout that. 

i will say, i was able to get some good long fast runs in the last one i went to..didnt make it to this one.
But i loved the hanging out, cycling to bars and food more than anything


----------

